# Tires Maintance



## dougnugent1 (May 22, 2013)

We store our hyperlite xlr 27hfs inside and have owned the trailer for 26 months. We use our trailer about once a month on average and travel within about 250 miles or less for each trip. I check the tire pressure regularly. The tires are not dry rotting and have plenty of tread left on them. My question is when should I get new tires? Thanks


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Replace about every 5 years even if thread looks good.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

*Tire Maintenance*

I would say every 5-7 yrs.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

> I would say every 5-7 yrs.


X2. Just keep a good eye on them and inspect and check air pressure before using. I think another thing that helps trailer tires is having them balanced. Most TT and 5th wheels do not have the tires balanced from the factory.


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

Like has been said, balance your tires. Spare, too. Check pressure on all5 before each trip. There should be a tag on left front of your trailer with the recommended pressure. Learn how to read the tire DOT date code, if you don't already know. Check across the tread for bulging. The tread should be fairly flat. Bulging indicates ply separation or loose belt. I've caught several like that before I had problems. 5 year is recommended trailer tire life. I don't like to have tire problems, so I check them often. Maxxis tire seem to be the popular tire with trailer owners now. Probably have to order them....Safe travels.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

If they are the original Chinese may-pops I would have already ditched them. I have a 1 year old 5th wheel and I will be replacing the factory junkers soon.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Specialty Trailer (ST) tires lose about 10% of their rated capacity per year. Chemical degradation is what I understand. Even if it is stored inside I would get some covers for the tires to keep the UV off them.
OEM tires are usually the cheapest tire the trailer manufacturer can find. I had Towmax (blowmax) on our 2 Keystone trailers. First thing I did after getting the trailer home was call Discount Tire and order Maxxis tires. You may consider a TPMS as well. 
The Carlisle Trail RH is getting good reviews as well.

http://www.maxxis.com/tires/autolt/trailer

http://www.carlisletransportationproducts.com/product/tires/trailers-toy-haulers-towables

http://www.tiretraker.com/


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

If at all possible use truck tires, had nothing but blow outs all the time with Carlisle and Goodyear trailer tires on a 8K lb 5th wheel. Since going to truck tires no more blow outs.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Just be sure to check payload capacity if you go to LT tires.


----------

